# Mac Refined Golden Bronzer for NC40-42 Skin?



## Ms.Lulu (Apr 27, 2010)

Do any ladies that have the same color as me and use Mac Refined Golden Bronzer?

I couldn't find a good swatch online so I was hoping you ladies could help me since I will be purchasing online.

The questions I have are:
Does it have red undertones? (I don't want it show up red on my skin)
Will it even show up nicely on my skin?

Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## Ms.Lulu (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh, and one more question. How does this Mac Refined Golden compare to the Mac Bronzer in "Bronze"?


----------

